

Ask HN: I get GAE and django. I don't really get RoR. What am I doing wrong? - sown

I've been a programmer for a while (embedded, backend daemon, etc), though not much web stuff.<p>GAE/DJ seems more natural and intuitive for me but I have to keep saying <i>what was that now?</i> from my notes.<p>What am I doing wrong?
======
dragonwriter
You're not doing anything wrong; RoR is a different style of framework, that
does more things in a declarative style. Its more intuitive for lots of
people, but probably not so much with people with lots of system programming
experience, for whom a framework with less "magic" is likely to be more
intuitive.

